# Erdkabel verlegen und Strom für Pumpen



## Bachlauf Nord (17. Apr. 2013)

Ich bin NEU-EINSTEIGER und will ein Erdkabel in den Garten legen, von diesem sollen die Pumpe/n und auch Strom für eventuell Licht genommen werden. Reicht ein Kabel? Meine Idee ist folgende, ich will am Teich eine Holz-Terrasse bauen und dort vielleicht eine Steckdose installieren lassen, oder was meint ihr?
Der erste Teich wird jetzt noch nicht so groß, aber für die Zukunft will ich mit dem Kabel gleich gut gerüstet sein. Beginnen werde ich mit einem Bachlauf und einem kleinen Teich. 

Herzliche Grüße von Rainer


----------



## koifischfan (17. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Erdkabel verlegen und Strom für Pumpen*

An eine Leitung kannst du ca. 3000 Watt hängen. Bei einer Entfernung zwischen Steckdose und Verteilung bis 17 Meter brauchst du 3x1,5 mm², danach 3x2,5 mm². Diese Leitung muß über einen FI angeschlossen sein.


----------



## RKurzhals (17. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Erdkabel verlegen und Strom für Pumpen*

Hallo Rainer,
Koifischfan hat schon gut geantwortet. Bei bodennaher Verlegung (natürlicher Aufheizung im Sommer) oder teilweise in der Luft (unterirdischer Schacht, oder Verlegerohr) ist die Wärmeableitung schlechter, und die Belastbarkeit geringer.
Du kannst auch ein fünfadriges Kabel, oder zwei dreiadrige verlegen, wenn Du vom Haus aus einzelne Elemente schalten willst, oder es mehr Leistung werden soll.
Wenn Du an eine Steuerung oder andere Spielereien am Teich denkst, ist vielleicht ein CAT7-Kabel nicht schlecht. Über dieses kann man auch kleine LED-Lampen von einem zentralen Trafo steuern.
So weit meine Gedanken zum Thema Kabel. Für Verlegung in der Erde ist ein gelbes Band auf der Sandschicht ganz nett. Ob das Kabel nun noch zusätzlich durch eine Abdeckung geschützt werden soll ... :?. Es ist nur eine Zuleitung durch Deinen Garten, beim SChutz mittels FI fällt auch kein Strom im ganzen Haus aus, wenn man es mal mit Minibagger Spaten oder Hacke trifft.


----------



## anz111 (18. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Erdkabel verlegen und Strom für Pumpen*

Hallo Rainer!

Ich habe ein fünfpoliges Kabel verlegt. Zwei brauche ich für die Pumpe und dann habe ich immer noch die anderen drei als Rest. Dann kannst du einen dünnen Kabelschlauch verwenden. Bei mir sind es 30 m, die entlang vom Teichrand eingegraben wurden.

LG Oliver


----------



## Blue2002 (18. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Erdkabel verlegen und Strom für Pumpen*

Hallo,

darf ich hier gleich eine Frage mitanbringen?

Ich hab ja derzeit so eine Außensteckdose wie unter folgendem Link: http://preisvergleich.ebay.de/like/..._id=7000182&kw={query}&sortbid=30&crdt=0&ff4=
260601_440981
Nach dem letztjährigen Überspannungsschaden ist mir das jetzt aber zu unsicher und ich würde gerne eine wasserdichte Abdeckung anbringen. 

Jetzt meine Frage: Gibt es für Außensteckdosen (z. B. solche mit Erdspieß wie hier: http://shop.lottgmbh.com/index.php?...60A3B167A35D97DCA6=965sbrjtar7vaco1451j82hbb5) größere wasserdichte Kästen zur Abdeckung bzw. unter welchem Namen laufen die und gibt es auch Erdspieße mit Zeitschaltuhren die jeweils nur eine von z. B. 2 oder 3 Steckdosen timen können? Ich hab nämlich von solchen Dingen absolut 

Danke


----------



## Nori (18. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Erdkabel verlegen und Strom für Pumpen*

Hallo Manuela,
ich verwende einfach Tontöpfe oder so Amphoren um solche Steckdosen zusätzlich abzudecken - das reicht völlig.
Ich hab auch eine dieser Erdspießteile so umgeklemmt, dass nur eine Steckdose mittels der eingebauten Zeitschaltuhr geschalten wird und die andere hat permanent Strom. Dazu solltest du dich aber schon mit solchen Sachen etwas auskennen - ansonsten kann das jeder Elektriker machen - vielleicht kennst ja Einen.
Wichtig wäre, dass du einen Erdspieß kaufst, der mittels Schrauben zu öffnen ist - ob es sowas als Fertigprodukt gibt, keine Ahnung.

Gruß Nori


----------



## drwr (18. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Erdkabel verlegen und Strom für Pumpen*

Hallo,

Watt = Volt mal Ampere, so lautet die Physik . Nehme ich eine 20 A Sicherung
ergibt sich  ergäbe das 20x220  -> 4400 Watt also nix mit 3000.
Die Belastbarkeit hängt vom Querschnitt und von der Sicherung ab , die dann ggfs den Stromfluß begrenzt. Auch ein Durchlauferhitzer oder Elektroherd hat mitunter ganz andere Wattzahlen.

Aber bevor Du da selber planst, laß Dir lieber von einem Elektriker Deinen Bedarf errechen und eine entsprechende Anlage planen.
Erdkabel sind sicher nix für Laien, vorallem wenn hier der gelb/grüne fehlt und das ganze an Ort und Stelle geerdet werden muß.
Ich rate Dir keine Versuche, sondern wende Dich an einen Profi

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## Blue2002 (18. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Erdkabel verlegen und Strom für Pumpen*



Nori schrieb:


> Hallo Manuela,
> ich verwende einfach Tontöpfe oder so Amphoren um solche Steckdosen zusätzlich abzudecken - das reicht völlig.
> Ich hab auch eine dieser Erdspießteile so umgeklemmt, dass nur eine Steckdose mittels der eingebauten Zeitschaltuhr geschalten wird und die andere hat permanent Strom. Dazu solltest du dich aber schon mit solchen Sachen etwas auskennen - ansonsten kann das jeder Elektriker machen - vielleicht kennst ja Einen.
> Wichtig wäre, dass du einen Erdspieß kaufst, der mittels Schrauben zu öffnen ist - ob es sowas als Fertigprodukt gibt, keine Ahnung.
> ...



Hallo Nori und danke wie immer 
Was würdest Du denn von dieser Lösung halten - grad im I-net drüber gestolpert:
DriBox (http://www.gartenroboter.com/Zubeho...fuer-Netzteile-Sender-Verteiler-etc::438.html) in dieser Größe würde sogar für eine Steckdosenleiste inkl. Funksteckdosen und das WPS 1000 ausreichen. Ein Elektriker sollte doch eigentlich das Erdkabel dann direkt an eine Steckdosenleiste anschliessen können, oder?


----------



## Nori (18. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Erdkabel verlegen und Strom für Pumpen*

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob eine Funksteckdose dann noch via Funk gesteuert werden kann, wenn das Teil in der Box sitzt.
Ich mach dir am WE mal ein paar Aufnahmen von meiner HD Rohr Lösung.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Blue2002 (18. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Erdkabel verlegen und Strom für Pumpen*



Nori schrieb:


> Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob eine Funksteckdose dann noch via Funk gesteuert werden kann, wenn das Teil in der Box sitzt.



Naja, oder auch eine Zeitschaltuhr ..... 

.... bin gespannt auf Deine Fotos, danke schonmal


----------



## lollo (18. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Erdkabel verlegen und Strom für Pumpen*



Bachlauf Nord schrieb:


> will ein Erdkabel in den Garten legen,



Hallo,

ich hoffe du meinst wirklich ein Kabel, und nicht irgend eine Leitung, die nicht VDE zugelassen ist. Denn nur ein Kabel (Beisp. NYY) ist für die Verlegung im Erdreich zugelassen und geeignet.

Bedenke auch, bei deinen Steckdosen den Mindestabstand von mindestens 2 m zum Teich einzuhalten.


----------



## lollo (18. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Erdkabel verlegen und Strom für Pumpen*



Blue2002 schrieb:


> Nach dem letztjährigen Überspannungsschaden ist mir das jetzt aber zu unsicher und ich würde gerne eine wasserdichte Abdeckung anbringen



Hallo,

ich denke du meinst eine Schutzkontaktsteckdose für den Außenbereich, diese sollte mindestens nach der Schutzart IP 44 ausgelegt sein, darauf solltest du beim Kauf achten.
Wasserdicht wird eine Steckdose nie sein, den sie besitzt immer ein Ablaufloch für Kondenswasser.
Schutzarten klick hier


----------



## koifischfan (18. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Erdkabel verlegen und Strom für Pumpen*



> Watt = Volt mal Ampere, so lautet die Physik . Nehme ich eine 20 A Sicherung
> ergibt sich  ergäbe das 20x220  -> 4400 Watt also nix mit 3000.


Gut aufgepaßt. Du bist also auch vom Fach?
Eine Schukosteckdose wird niemals mit 20A abgesichert. Darum, 16 x 230 = ca 3000.



> Denn nur ein Kabel (Beisp. NYY) ist für die Verlegung im Erdreich zugelassen und geeignet.


Richtig. Wird der Bereich über dem Kabel befahren, muß 80cm tief verlegt werden, ansonsten reichen 60cm. Soweit die Vorschrift. 

Wem das NYY zu teuer ist, kann auch die hellgraue NYM-Leitung nehmen. Allerdings ist diese in einem Schutzrohr zu verlegen. Z.B. diese Riffelrohr oder 40er HT. Hat den Vorteil, es können Leitungen nachgezogen werden.

@oliver


> Ich habe ein fünfpoliges Kabel verlegt. Zwei brauche ich für die Pumpe und dann habe ich immer noch die anderen drei als Rest. Dann kannst du einen dünnen Kabelschlauch verwenden. Bei mir sind es 30 m, die entlang vom Teichrand eingegraben wurden.


Ne, ne.  Was heißt, zwei brauch ich für die Pumpe? Du brauchst drei Leitungen: Braun, Blau und Grün-Gelb.

Und was machst du mit anderen Beiden? Du hast kein Blau mehr?


----------



## Blue2002 (18. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Erdkabel verlegen und Strom für Pumpen*



lollo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich denke du meinst eine Schutzkontaktsteckdose für den Außenbereich, diese sollte mindestens nach der Schutzart IP 44 ausgelegt sein, darauf solltest du beim Kauf achten.
> Wasserdicht wird eine Steckdose nie sein, den sie besitzt immer ein Ablaufloch für Kondenswasser.
> Schutzarten klick hier



Hallo Lollo,

nicht ganz - ich meinte eigentlich eine Abdeckung entweder für die gesamte Steckdosensäule oder für eine mit Erdspiess. Also sozusagen eine Hülle drum rum (wie's das z. B. bei O..e gibt).


----------



## Bachlauf Nord (19. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Erdkabel verlegen und Strom für Pumpen*

vielen DANK für eure Beiträge. 
Werde heute mit dem buddeln beginnen. 
2 m Abstand zum Wasser werde ich einhalten.


----------



## lollo (19. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Erdkabel verlegen und Strom für Pumpen*



Blue2002 schrieb:


> Also sozusagen eine Hülle drum rum (wie's das z. B. bei O..e gibt).



Hallo,

ich hatte das schon verstanden, wenn du dir noch nichts gekauft hast, da gibt es hier Fertigmodelle. Auch weiter runter scrollen, da gibt es dann noch andere Modelle.

Ansonsten mußt du kreativ werden mit einem Eimer, der dann über die Steckdose passt, Volierendraht und Mörtel, um dir selbst so eine Abdeckung zu bauen.


----------



## lollo (19. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Erdkabel verlegen und Strom für Pumpen*



koifischfan schrieb:


> Wem das NYY zu teuer ist, kann auch die hellgraue NYM-Leitung nehmen. Allerdings ist diese in einem Schutzrohr zu verlegen. Z.B. diese Riffelrohr oder 40er HT. Hat den Vorteil, es können Leitungen nachgezogen werden.


Hallo,

wenn du so etwas gemacht hast, komme ich sofort vorbei und lege deine Anlage still. :smoki

Die Regel sagt aus: 
-Leitungen mit der Kurzbezeichnung NYM-J, die Mantelleitung, wird zur festen Verlegung auf, unter oder im Putz, in feuchten und trockenen Räumen genutzt. Im Schutzrohr verlegt, kann die Mantelleitung auch im Freien genutzt werden. Im Erdboden darf sie dagegen nicht verlegt werden. 

Weiteres siehe hier, denn VDE Unterlagen gibt es nicht kostenlos. 

Es gibt allerdings einen Hersteller, der eine NYM Leitung herstellt, die den Anforderungen für die Verlegung im Erdreich VDE konform ist. Der Preis ist vergleichbar mit dem Kabel.
Dann lässt VDE noch eine Möglichkeit zu, zur Einspeisung einer am Haus stehenden Garage, die aber dann in der Leitungslänge begrenzt ist.


----------



## koifischfan (19. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Erdkabel verlegen und Strom für Pumpen*

@lollo
Du bist vom Fach?



> Die Regel sagt aus:
> - Leitungen mit der Kurzbezeichnung NYM-J, die Mantelleitung, wird zur festen Verlegung auf, unter oder im Putz, in feuchten und trockenen Räumen genutzt. Im Schutzrohr verlegt, kann die Mantelleitung auch im Freien genutzt werden. Im Erdboden darf sie dagegen nicht verlegt werden.



Ich drehe den Satz mal um:
Leitungen mit der Kurzbezeichnung NYM-J, die Mantelleitung, wird zur festen Verlegung auf, unter oder im Putz, in feuchten und trockenen Räumen genutzt.
Im Erdboden darf sie dagegen nicht verlegt werden.
Im Schutzrohr verlegt, kann die Mantelleitung auch im Freien genutzt werden.

Folgendes Zitat habe ich vor Jahren mal im Netz gefunden:


> Wird Mantelleitung (NYM) in der Erde verlegt, ist DIN VDE 0100-520:2003-06 Abschnitt 521.7.2.1 zu beachten:
> " ... In unterirdischen Schutzrohren dürfen Mantelleitungen NYM ... verlegt werden, wenn die Leitung auswechselbar bleibt, das Rohr mechanisch fest, gegen Eindringen von Flüssigkeiten geschützt und belüftet ist." Dort wird empfohlen, dies auf kurze Strecken bis 5 m zu beschränken.


----------



## Bachlauf Nord (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erdkabel verlegen und Strom für Pumpen*

Erdkabel ist verlegt, nun eine weitere Frage, wie kann ich am Einfachsten die Springbrunnen-Pumpe und meine Bachlaufpumpe steuern?


----------



## bowo (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erdkabel verlegen und Strom für Pumpen*

Sorry, war zu faul um alles zu lesen 
gaaaanz wichtig ist der FI-Schalter für dein Stromkabel. Also je nachdem wo ein trockener Platz ist, häng einen Kasten mit einem FI-Schalter zwischen!!! Und spare nicht, aus bekanntem Kreis weiß ich, dass ein 08/15 FI tötliche enden kann!!!
Gruß
Bowo


----------



## RKurzhals (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erdkabel verlegen und Strom für Pumpen*

Hallo Rainer,
was meinst Du mit Steuerung? Einfach nur ein Schaltprogramm (=Zeitschaltuhr), oder einfach nur Fernsteuerung, womöglich beides?
Hallo Bowo,
selbst mit nur einem FI im Haus sollte eine Außensteckdose sicher sein. Anderenfalls ist die E-Installation nicht in Ordnung. Ein FI im Gartenbereich hilft dabei, nicht im Dunkeln zu sitzen, wenn die Garteninstallation nicht in Ordnung ist.
Ich möchte nicht über grenzwertige Probleme von FI oder Schutzleitern generell diskutieren. Das Hauptproblem am Teich ist nach wie vor die Isolationswirkung der Folie und das Fehlen einer elektrischen Verbindung von "Teichinnerem" zu Schutzleiter. Entweder man legt keine Kabel in Form einer 230V-Pumpe in den Teich (Stichwort Trockenaufstellung), oder man sorgt da vor. Dort sehe ich nämlich das größere Problem als ein mangelhaftes Auslöseverhalten, oder einen FI mit zu hoher Fehlerstromschwelle.


----------



## neuemmendorfer (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erdkabel verlegen und Strom für Pumpen*

Ich sehe eine Gefahr, wenn der Gartenteich mit am Haus-FI hängt. Ist im Haus mal was nicht in Ordnung dann steht die Pumpe still, ist am Teich was, dann taut die Tiefkühltruhe ab....

Ich habe in der Garage einen eigenen Sicherungskasten gesetzt mit eigenem FI für Pumpe und einen FI für alle anderen Verbraucher im Garten. Der Anschluss des Sicherungskasten an der Haussicherung ist FI-frei (das Kabel ist im Keller sauber in Installationsrohren verlegt und im Außenbereich vor Beschädigung gesichert). Haus und Grundstück sind dadurch völlig unabhängig gesichert und die Pumpe nochmal extra. Die läuft solange bis sie selber den FI auslöst.

LG Ronny


----------



## dizzzi (4. Juni 2018)

Eine kleine Frage an die Elektriker. Wieviel CM Abstand muss ein Erdkabel haben wenn es parallel zur Grundstücksgrenze laufen soll. Habe mal was von 30 cm in Erinnerung. Ist das korrekt?


----------



## Franzbratfisch (4. Juni 2018)

Hallo,

die grenznahe unterirdische Verlegung von Erdkabeln berührt nicht das bauordnungsrechtliche Abstandsflächenrecht.

Denk aber bitte an die Verlegetiefe (60cm) und die Markierung (Band). 

MFG


----------



## lollo (4. Juni 2018)

Hallo,

Bundesländer geben Verhaltensfibeln für Grundstücksgrenzen aus, womit Grundstücksnachbarn ein Regelwerk haben, woraus sie ersehen können,
was wie weit von der Grundstücksgrenze passieren darf. Dieses bezieht sich meistens aber nur auf den Abstand einer Bepflanzung zur Grundstücksgrenze.
Hier in NRW darf eine Bepflanzung mit einem min. Abstand von 0,5 m zur Grenze erfolgen, die dann auch nur das dreifache an Höhe erreichen darf.

Ich denke wenn du 0,5 m von der Grenze entfernt bleibst, und entsprechend tief, wie vorgegeben dein Kabel verlegst, bist du auf einer sicheren Seite.


----------



## Teichfreund77 (4. Juni 2018)

Die Frage ist ja schon beantwortet, nur als kleiner Tipp, die Folie mit der Beschriftung Kabel sollte ca 20cm/1 Spaten Stich höher als das Kabel liegen.
Habe schon öfters auf Baustellen erleben müssen das man die Beschriftung direkt aufs Kabel gelegt hat.
Mach dir noch eine Zeichnung wo und wie Tief dein Kabel liegt, dies dann in einem Ordner Ab heften so das du in 20-30 Jahren noch weißt wo das Kabel genau liegt.
Später für deine Kinder oder dem neuen Käufer wichtig wo Elektrische Leitungen und Rohre auf dem Grundstück liegen.

Gruß
Sven


----------

